# outdoor growing in spain



## sooty (Sep 6, 2005)

I HAVE 3 SMALL PLANTS JUST STARTED GROWING ON MY ROOF IN SPAIN, THEY GET A LOT OF SUN BUT IT IS VERY HOT ON THE ROOF SO I HAVE COVERED EACH POT WITH A LARGE WATER BOTTLE WITH THE BOTTOM CUT OFF TO MAKE IT LIKE A MINI GREENHOUSE.
IS THIS OK FOR THE PLANTS?.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't understand.
The temps inside those bottle's are higher than outside them, no?
Marijuana LOVES sun, and hot temps (though not over 100F).


----------



## sooty (Sep 6, 2005)

Thnx For That Mate

I Have Binned The Bottles 
I Cheked On My Plants After You Replied And They Had Drooped Hope They Are Ok And Come Back To Life.


----------



## wassup (Aug 31, 2008)

ho sooty, i to grow in spain - down south - the weather is really hot. if you keep an close i on them and water regular you should be fine.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 31, 2008)

Im also growing on my roof and the get a lot of direct sunlight and it gets pretty hot here... Just make sure they don't dry out since they will need more water with the hotter temps...  anyways, what strain r u growing and how many days are you in right now???  I am about 11 days in...


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 31, 2008)

Shading and Insulating........................

A temp structure above your plants to shade them from the midday sun may help

As would some insulation at the root zone

I have noticed a big difference in my root zone temps by simply placing my pots into larger containers  

As Below


----------

